# How to hook up stuff to a Mac Book



## mhoffperson (Jun 5, 2005)

My daughter just got a Mac Book for college. My PC laptop has a docking station to which I've attached a monitor, keyboard, printer, speakers, internet cable and power supply. The Mac Book does not have a dock option and the salesman was not very informed on how to set up a desk system so that she can do as I've done with my laptop. 

Any ideas on where I can get information on the best way to set her up? I was thinking a USB hub/splitter of some sort might do the trick.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Not sure if Macs have a docking station, but they all have USB ports and video outs. However, if I remember correctly, the new Mac Books have a mini DVI out and I don't know if they would come with an analog or regular DVI adapter.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

mhoffperson said:


> My daughter just got a Mac Book for college. My PC laptop has a docking station to which I've attached a monitor, keyboard, printer, speakers, internet cable and power supply. The Mac Book does not have a dock option and the salesman was not very informed on how to set up a desk system so that she can do as I've done with my laptop.
> 
> Any ideas on where I can get information on the best way to set her up? I was thinking a USB hub/splitter of some sort might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


A USB hub (make sure it's USB 2.0-compatible, just so you get the most bang for your buck--USB 2.0 can handle non-2.0 format, but the opposite is not true) is a good start for various and sundry connectivity issues. You might also consider a FireWire hub, should she have the need.

I don't know which MacBook you got her, but chances are it has Bluetooth capability. That would be the way _I_ would go for peripherals such as a keyboard and mouse.

As for video, if you need an adaptor you can find anything you'd ever need at Dr. Bott. And the prices aren't bad, either.


----------

